# Alpaca Farm in Florida



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to this farm in Port Orange Fl..Had a great time feeding all the Alpacas...This farm sells to local yarn shops...The owners are very friendly...The yarn is lovely..you can buy yarn or all kinds of crafts made from their yarn....If you ever in the area you have to go...but call first...its called "Chantilly Ridge Alpacas LLC." pm me if you want the address and phone...


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun...sending pm to you. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes please, love to know all information to get there. Live in Gainesville, fl.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes please, love to know all information to get there. Live in Gainesville, fl.


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in Miami and would love to go. Please post info. I'm not sure how to pm here


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I love those guys (alpacas)!
I spent this past weekend spinning alpaca at a local farm in the mountains of North Carolina. The owner opens the farm to the public for free and she has fellow guild members come demonstrate various fiber arts, spinning, weaving, knitting . . .
I highly recommend visiting and supporting your local alpaca farm. The animals are adorable and the yarn is luxurious. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

We go to the Apalachcola area for two months each year. Is Port Orange anywhere near there? I'd love to go.


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

There is another alpaca farm in Brooksville , Fl ,The name is Woodlands Hills Alpaca Farm and is managed by Kimberly Buchy and her husband Mike.They are such a beautifull and kind persons.Look ther wepsite at woodlandhills alpaca.com for visits.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> I love those guys (alpacas)!
> I spent this past weekend spinning alpaca at a local farm in the mountains of North Carolina. The owner opens the farm to the public for free and she has fellow guild members come demonstrate various fiber arts, spinning, weaving, knitting . . .
> I highly recommend visiting and supporting your local alpaca farm. The animals are adorable and the yarn is luxurious.
> Enjoy![
> ...


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Apple Hill Alpaca Farm in Banner Elk, NC http://www.applehillfarmnc.com/
The owner is a fellow member of the Blue Ridge Fibers Guild.
She does a lot of shows during the summer. In fact she will be in Asheville in October for the Southeastern Animal Fiber Fair  Asheville, NC
Let me know when you come for a visit, maybe I can meet you out there


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Dianedanusia said:


> lawrencji said:
> 
> 
> > I love those guys (alpacas)!
> ...


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> Apple Hill Alpaca Farm in Banner Elk, NC http://www.applehillfarmnc.com/
> The owner is a fellow member of the Blue Ridge Fibers Guild.
> She does a lot of shows during the summer. In fact she will be in Asheville in October for the Southeastern Animal Fiber Fair  Asheville, NC
> Let me know when you come for a visit, maybe I can meet you out there


Thanks....I'm going to think about this for October. I have never been to Ashville.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

sutclifd said:


> There's a llama/alpaca/vicunya show at a fairgrounds in Maryland every year -- not far north of the beltway. I wish I could remember for certain where --I think it is the Howard County fairgrounds, but I'm just not sure. It's been too many years since I went. Perhaps somebody living in that area can provide a location. I fell in love with the vicunyas there, but my husband wouldn't let me take one home.


Maryland wool and sheep......have never been...always something on that weekend....like the Preakness. Thanks again.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Dianedanusia said:


> Maryland wool and sheep......have never been...always something on that weekend....like the Preakness. Thanks again.


Nope -- not part of the Wool and Sheep Show. It was on 70 or on 270 (my memory is failing) just east of Frederick. It was either in the fall or early spring -- I remember it being damp and chilly, so it could have been either. It wasn't terribly well advertised and was more for people trying to sell their animals than for knitters, weavers, and spinners. Sorry I can't provide any further information....


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is the Address...Chantilly Ridge Alpacas LLC .. 1975 H.L. Ainsley dr.Port Orange Fl..32128 its not far from I 95 or 44 But please call before you go.. The owners are Vern and Fran..


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Rita Ann said:


> Here is the Address...Chantilly Ridge Alpacas LLC .. 1975 H.L. Ainsley dr.Port Orange Fl..32128 its not far from I 95 or 44 But please call before you go.. The owners are Vern and Fran..


Thank you so much.....


----------



## mequeenb (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Rita Ann, I live in Palm Coast,been looking for someplace like that, please send me the add. & phone # I would love to go.....also found out on Sept.20-23 @ Radison hotel,Orlando is the Fla.Fiber In .8444 International dr.Phone 800-395-7046...there isant much around here.....thanks Terry


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Caroline, I live only 24 miles from Apalachicola and would love to meet you sometime when you are in the area!
Virginia



Caroline Currer said:


> We go to the Apalachcola area for two months each year. Is Port Orange anywhere near there? I'd love to go.


----------

